# Far brillare il riso o altro cereale



## vale_new

Ciao!

Nel forum inglese-italiano dopo aver aperto un thread chiedendo come si sarebbe potuto tradurre 'far brillare il riso'  "nel senso di 'far cuocere nell'olio già caldo ma non troppo (o nel burro) fino a che i chicchi non diventano trasparenti, brillanti", si è scatentata una ridda di commenti sull'effettivo uso di 'far brillare' in italiano con questo significato. 

Evidentemente un'espressione per me assolutamente di uso comune, tra l'altro letta nelle ricette di cucina, non è di uso così tanto comune. 

Qualche suggerimento?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao! Se ti riferisci all'operazione da fare ad esempio nella preparazione di risotti, ho sempre sentito e letto "far tostare" o "tostare" il riso, ma posso capire che in qualche ricetta venga usato (a mio parere impropriamente) "far brillare" perché la tostatura in olio o burro rende i chicchi crudi belli lucidi.

Ecco ad esempio il primo risultato dato da Google per "tostare il riso":
http://www.lospicchiodaglio.it/index.php?sez=rubriche&azione=come&idr=220



> Tostare il riso è una procedura attraverso la quale il riso si impregna  del grasso di cottura, che consente ai chicchi di rimanere ben  distaccati e sodi, dando consistenza e gusto al risotto.
> 
> Per  tostare il riso occorre *buttarlo nel fondo di cottura scelto* (olio e  cipolla imbiondita ad esempio) e farlo cuocere a fiamma vivace fintanto  che non *diventa bello lucido e semitrasparente* (solitamente 30 secondi/1  minuto circa). Occorre ovviamente girarlo di continuo, altrimenti si  può bruciare in questa delicata fase.
> Soltanto effettuata la tostatura si può aggiungere il liquido di cottura (solitamente brodo)


Mi sembra esattamente l'operazione da te descritta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per dovere di informazione riporto il significato corretto di "brillatura"



> *Brillatura*: si effettua in centrifughe mediante trattamento        con glucosio o con polvere di talco, ottenendo un riso bianco e lucente        detto           appunto riso brillato


----------



## vale_new

Sì esattamente, in molte ricette, blog o siti di ricette si trova 'far brillare', e in effetti anche se ho sempre letto e utilizzato brillare, 'tostare' si usa.... intendendo quel passaggio che consente ai chicchi di riso di diventare belli lucidi, salati e oliati in modo omogeneo. E' uno di quei procedimenti che si utilizza sia nella preparazione dei risotti sia per i risi basmati e thai, generalmente pilaf. Insomma è un passaggio base per la cottura del riso e di alcuni altri cereali se non lo si vuole bollire in acqua calda salata. 
http://www.google.it/search?q=risot...&ie=&oe=&redir_esc=&ei=iZ_JTN3FK82KswaY6uWgAQ

PS Grazie per la puntuale precisazione Paulfromitaly


----------



## ursu-lab

La "brillatura" del riso (e degli altri cereali) non è una fase della cottura del riso, ma è previa. È un procedimento di lavorazione del riso prima della messa in vendita, cioè quella specificata da Paulfromitaly. 

Dal Garzanti:
_v. tr_. liberare il chicco del riso o di altri cereali dal suo involucro naturale mettendone così in vista la lucentezza: _brillare il miglio_.

Ed è la differenza chiave tra il riso "brillato", quello bianco, e il riso "integrale": il riso integrale non viene brillato e quindi mantiene molte altre proprietà nutritive, come la vitamina B.

Qui vengono spiegate chiaramente le varie fasi della lavorazione del riso.

È un termine tecnico preciso dal punto di vista merceologico, e se viene usato per riferirsi alla cottura è sicuramente sbagliato.
Quando si preparano i risotti, il riso si tosta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ursu-lab said:


> La "brillatura" del riso (e degli altri cereali) non è una fase della cottura del riso, ma è previa. È un procedimento di lavorazione del riso prima della messa in vendita, cioè quella specificata da Paulfromitaly.
> 
> Dal Garzanti:
> _v. tr_. liberare il chicco del riso o di altri cereali dal suo involucro naturale mettendone così in vista la lucentezza: _brillare il miglio_.
> 
> Ed è la differenza chiave tra il riso "brillato", quello bianco, e il riso "integrale": il riso integrale non viene brillato e quindi mantiene molte altre proprietà nutritive, come la vitamina B.
> 
> Qui vengono spiegate chiaramente le varie fasi della lavorazione del riso.
> 
> *È un termine tecnico preciso dal punto di vista merceologico, e se viene usato per riferirsi alla cottura è sicuramente sbagliato.
> Quando si preparano i risotti, il riso si tosta*.



Esattamente.
Poi se qualche cuoco vuole fare lo splendido e usa "brillare" invece di "tostare" (senza magari neanche sapere cosa significa veramente brillare), liberissimo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, però "brillare" e "fare brillare" son due cose diverse. Brillare significa togliere la spoglia, o l'involucro che dir si voglia, mentre "fare brillare" può benissimo significare tostare in padella.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, però "brillare" e "fare brillare" son due cose diverse. Brillare significa togliere la spoglia, o l'involucro che dir si voglia, mentre "fare brillare" può benissimo significare tostare in padella.


Interessante teoria..

Quindi in base alla stessa teoria

 "cuocere il riso" è diverso da "far cuocere il riso"
 "tostare il riso" è diverso da "far tostare il riso"
 "rosolare il riso" è diverso da "far rosolare il riso"
 "dorare il riso" è diverso da "far dorare il riso"
  "bollire il riso" è diverso da "far bollire il riso"

si?

Prendiamo un esempio a caso: "bollire il riso" e "far bollire il riso". Mi spieghi la differenza?



Per me invece vogliono tutti dire esattamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh... sì ripensandoci è la stessa cosa.


----------



## vale_new

Quello che segue è soltanto un piccolo elenco di link a ricette in cui si utilizza 'far brillare' per indicare il procedimento di cui sopra, non è utilizzato soltanto da cuochi esperti ma da persone 'normali' nelle ricette, a volte inventate e sperimentate, altre prese da libri di cucina e 'riadattate', quindi forse il Garzanti non lo menziona e ha sicuramente tutto il diritto a non menzionarlo, ma mi sembra assurdo affermare che migliaia di persone che utilizzano quel verbo quotidianamente per indicare un'azione specifica sbagliano. Non è un errore grammaticale, è una parola di uso quotidiano! E questa, a mio modestissimo parere, è la differenza tra un dizionario 'statico' e un dizionario (collaborativo) con forum.
http://www.ricettegratis.net/risotti/risotto-gamberetti-e-zucchine___206.asp
http://fabien.wordpress.com/2007/01/10/risotto-ai-porri-con-gorgonzola-e-zafferano/
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=220125700922&topic=15963
http://www.buoneforchette.com/?sz=vr&id=19418
http://www.cucinare.meglio.it/ricetta-risotto_con_la_zucca_gialla.html
http://www.cookaround.com/yabbse1/showthread.php?t=28223&page=1
http://www.squib.it/Ricette/primi-di-riso/ricetta-risotto-alla-scamorza.asp
http://www.positanonews.it/articoli/14308/risotto_del_pescatore.html
http://www.romagna.net/buongustaio/
http://www.alice.tv/articolo/riso-peperoni
http://cosacucino.style.it/oggi-pre...o=inv43ccdcd81e8ba&query=5&page=4&ric=ricetta
http://www.notedicioccolato.it/index.php?Art=6803
http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/cuisine1/__f91112_cuisine1-Vorrei-fare-un-risotto-al-radicchio-ricettina-d.html
Tra l'altro, visto che per me tostare il riso non ha senso, ho cercato di capire in quali contesti è utilizzato e se ha il medesimo significato e pare che ci sia una leggera sfumatura di senso. 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Interessante teoria..
> 
> Quindi in base alla stessa teoria
> 
> "cuocere il riso" è diverso da "far cuocere il riso"
> "tostare il riso" è diverso da "far tostare il riso"
> "rosolare il riso" è diverso da "far rosolare il riso"
> "dorare il riso" è diverso da "far dorare il riso"
> "bollire il riso" è diverso da "far bollire il riso"
> 
> si?
> 
> Prendiamo un esempio a caso: "bollire il riso" e "far bollire il riso". Mi spieghi la differenza?
> 
> 
> 
> Per me invece vogliono tutti dire esattamente la stessa cosa.


 
Se dici:
Hai bollito il riso? Può voler dire che hai cotto il riso nell'acqua bollente senza farlo brillare
Stai bollendo il basmati? In base all'intonazione può voler dire o Ma per quale ragione stai cuocendo il riso basmati in acqua bollente salata e non pilaf? Oppure: Il basmati è già nella fase di bollitura, dopo che è stato fatto brillare?
Stai facendo bollire l'arborio, il vialone o il thai? La domanda potrebbe essere: stai facendo un risotto, un'insalata di riso, o un pilaf?
Hai fatto bollire il farro o l'hai fatto brillare prima di bollirlo?


----------



## matoupaschat

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, però "brillare" e "fare brillare" son due cose diverse. Brillare significa togliere la spoglia, o l'involucro che dir si voglia, mentre "fare brillare" può benissimo significare tostare in padella.


 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Interessante teoria..
> Quindi in base alla stessa teoria
> "cuocere il riso" è diverso da "far cuocere il riso"
> "tostare il riso" è diverso da "far tostare il riso"
> "rosolare il riso" è diverso da "far rosolare il riso"
> "dorare il riso" è diverso da "far dorare il riso"
> "bollire il riso" è diverso da "far bollire il riso"
> si?
> Prendiamo un esempio a caso: "bollire il riso" e "far bollire il riso". Mi spieghi la differenza?
> Per me invece vogliono tutti dire esattamente la stessa cosa.


 
Buona sera,


Mi permetto di far gentilmente notare che abbiamo

da una parte, un verbo transitivo, *brillare*2 v. tr. [da _brillare_1 col sign. attivo di «rendere brillante»]. – Sottoporre riso o altro cereale o seme al processo di brillatura .
dall'altra, un verbo esclusivamente intransitivo, *brillare*1 v. intr. [prob. der. del lat. _beryllus_ «berillo»] (aus. _avere_). – *1.* Risplendere di luce viva e tremolante . Se si ammette che _brillare_ significhi per estensione _essere lucido_, si deve per forza usare _far brillare_ per _rendere lucido_
Inoltre, il riso non si tosta veramente per fare il risotto, nel senso che non va abbrustolito . No ?


----------



## ursu-lab

vale_new said:


> Quello che segue è soltanto un piccolo elenco di link a ricette in cui si utilizza 'far brillare' per indicare il procedimento di cui sopra,




Il fatto che venga usato in modo inappropriato non significa che sia giusto né che debba essere inserito nel dizionario. Capisco che usino "brillare" nel senso di "rendere brillante-lucido attraverso la cottura", ma si dà il caso che questo verbo, "brillare", ha un significato specifico proprio in riferimento alla lavorazione del riso e degli altri cereali, quindi non può averne un altro, tutto qui. Altrimenti non si sa più di cosa si sta parlando. Tra l'altro, non si tratta certo di un tecnicismo, visto che è un termine più che noto a tutti quelli che  conoscono la differenza tra riso brillato e riso integrale. E non credo siano pochi.
Cioè, chi usa "brillare il riso" (o far brillare il riso) è molto probabile che non sappia nemmeno dell'esistenza della brillatura e delle altri fasi di lavorazione del riso, ma soltanto le ricette dei risotti. 
Il riso brillato è questo e basta, il resto si può chiamarlo come si vuole quando si cucina: scottato, *dorato*, saltato, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Anzi, se non sbaglio è proprio "dorare" (vd. immagini) il verbo più adatto, prima non mi era venuto in mente.

PS: una spiegazione logica è che questo verbo si sia diffuso in modo improprio perché molti, sentendo il termine "riso brillato" per cucinare il risotto , hanno erroneamente confuso l'ingrediente di partenza con il tipo di cottura. Cioè, non sanno che il risotto si prepara facendo dorare il "riso brillato", ma pensano che si prepari facendo "brillare" il riso. Insomma, ignorano l'esistenza della brillatura.


----------



## Necsus

Direi che l'uso di _brillare_ transitivo (in luogo di _saltare,_ suggerisco) fatto nelle ricette riportate è assolutamente improprio, non mi risulta che dai vocabolari sia previsto quel significato in italiano standard. 

Oops...ursu...


----------



## marco.cur

Far brillare il riso per me vorrebbe dire farlo saltare in aria, come una mina.

Ho una ricetta che è una bomba: il riso brillato
Mettete il riso in una casseruola, aggiungete nitroglicerina in abbondanza e mettetelo suo fuoco.


----------



## vale_new

matoupaschat said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> 
> 
> Mi permetto di far gentilmente notare che abbiamo
> 
> da una parte, un verbo transitivo, *brillare*2 v. tr. [da _brillare_1 col sign. attivo di «rendere brillante»]. – Sottoporre riso o altro cereale o seme al processo di brillatura .
> dall'altra, un verbo esclusivamente intransitivo, *brillare*1 v. intr. [prob. der. del lat. _beryllus_ «berillo»] (aus. _avere_). – *1.* Risplendere di luce viva e tremolante . Se si ammette che _brillare_ significhi per estensione _essere lucido_, si deve per forza usare _far brillare_ per _rendere lucido_
> Inoltre, il riso non si tosta veramente per fare il risotto, nel senso che non va abbrustolito . No ?


 


Necsus said:


> Direi che l'uso di _brillare_ transitivo (in luogo di _saltare,_ suggerisco) fatto nelle ricette riportate è assolutamente improprio, non mi risulta che dai vocabolari sia previsto quel significato in italiano standard.
> 
> Oops...ursu...


 
Da dizionario cartaceo leggo: "Operazione mediante la quale il riso diviene brillante". Non 'brillato'. Il riso brillato è il riso 'sbiancato'/'bianco' e non integrale, il riso fatto brillare in padella o in pentola è il riso che, dopo essere stato 'scaldato' con l'olio (e il burro per chi lo usa in cottura), diviene 'brillante'. 

Quindi qui si parla di far brillare il riso, espressione che, essendo utilizzata da migliaia di persone si presuppone esistere. Tra l'altro ha significati diversissimi in base al contesto (si utilizza per i cereali e per le bombe...). Mi si può dire che è un regionalismo (e nel caso bisognerebbe specificare di quale regione visto e considerato che si utilizza con la medesima disinvoltura nelle varie regioni italiane, da Nord a Sud), che è un termine popolare/opposto a colto (in quanto si utilizza per esprimere un concetto di cucina e non certo di filosofia, e viene utilizzato ad indicare un procedimento che probabilmente qualunque persona abbia preso in mano una padella e un libro di cucina conosce, senza aver necessariamente frequentato corsi da chef, anche se i cuochi professionisti la utilizzano, devo aggiungere, spesso in abbinamento a 'tostare'), ma non mi si può venire a dire che è una parola che non esiste o che è assolutamente sbagliata, altrimenti dovremmo bacchettare le case editrici con relativi correttori di bozze e autori che hanno dato alle stampe ricettari contenenti la parola in questione, i blogger, i curatori di siti, i curatori di riviste cartacee e online con rubriche di cucina, nonché le persone che cucinano e utilizzano quella parola. 

Comunque non pensavo di scatenare un tale vespaio con una semplice domandina di cucina.....


----------



## Necsus

Be', in realtà la domanda è sulla lingua, non sulla cucina, e non vedo nessun vespaio, solo una (quasi) unanimità di pareri contrari al tuo. Nonostante i tuoi apprezzabili sforzi, difficilmente potrai convincerci che un termine abbia un significato che la lingua italiana non gli riconosce, e il fatto che gli possa venire attribuito in un ambito gergale non nuovo a queste iniziative (vedi ad esempio _spiattare_ dal già gergale _impiattare_) non gli conferisce certo la licenza di italiano standard, almeno fino a quando non sarà previsto nei vocabolari.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vale_new said:


> espressione che, essendo utilizzata da migliaia di persone si presuppone esistere.


La provincia di Brescia ha più di 1.300.000 abitanti.
Tutti i bresciani di nascita (diciamo più di un milione?) dicono senza problemi "siediti in parte a me" intendendo "di fianco a me", errore universalmente riconosciuto.
Se la buttiamo sui numeri allora 1 milione di persone sono statisticamente più rilevanti di qualche decina di cuochi che si inventano le parole, o no?
Deduciamo quindi che "siediti in parte a me" è perfettamente corretto e legittimo in italiano perchè 1 milione di bresciani lo dicono?
Tra l'altro nessuno nega che qualche persona usi impropriamente quel termine e se ne possa intuire il significato.
Il punto è un'altro: è un uso scorretto del verbo brillare.



> Comunque non pensavo di scatenare un tale vespaio con una semplice domandina di cucina.....


Vespaio? No dai.
Vespaio se il popolo di WR si fosse diviso equamente in "esiste far brillare il riso" e "non esiste far brillare il riso".
Invece direi che si tratta di un TUTTI contro uno


----------



## stella_maris_74

vale_new said:


> Tra l'altro, visto che per me tostare il riso non ha senso,



Come, non ha senso? Ecco perché bisogna proprio _tostarlo_:



> Tostare il riso serve a chiuderne i pori per aumentarne la tenuta alla cottura e far sì che possa rimanere _al dente_: tralasciando questo passaggio, la consistenza finale dei chicchi sarà simile a quella del riso bollito


(Da qui.)

Poi, che l'operazione di tostatura renda i chicchi lucidi, quasi trasparenti, e questo sia per la massaia  "il segnale visivo" che è ora di buttar dentro il brodo, è un altro discorso, e immagino che sia questo a far dire a determinati estensori di ricette "(far) brillare il riso", cioè rosolarlo nel fondo di cottura _finché non brilla_=è bello lucido, ma condivido in pieno quanto scritto da Necsus:



Necsus said:


> Nonostante i tuoi apprezzabili sforzi,  difficilmente potrai convincerci che un termine abbia un significato che  la lingua italiana non gli riconosce, e il fatto che gli possa venire  attribuito in un ambito gergale non nuovo a queste iniziative (vedi ad  esempio _spiattare_ dal già gergale _impiattare_) non gli conferisce certo la licenza di italiano standard, almeno fino a quando non sarà previsto nei vocabolari.






vale_new said:


> E questa, a mio modestissimo parere, è la  differenza tra un dizionario 'statico' e un dizionario (collaborativo)  con forum.



Qui possiamo dare conto e discutere di alcune varianti (proprie o, come in questo caso, improprie) nell'uso dei vocaboli, ma lo scopo non è certamente farle assurgere a italiano standard in sostituzione di quanto asserito dai dizionari "tradizionali"


----------



## vale_new

Non so, sul mio dizionario cartaceo, piuttosto diffuso direi visto che è quello che normalmente viene consigliato nelle scuole superiori la parola esiste con quel significato come citato più in alto, visto e considerato che da una piccola ricerca emerge che brillare è di uso comune non soltanto (e qui Paulfromitaly avresti forse potuto evitare un commento se avessi letto il mio post precedente) in una regione o in un luogo geograficamente determinato bensì nei ricettari utilizzati normalmente da milioni di persone e si trova in decine di migliaia di siti e blog di cucina, più o meno 'istituzionali' (riferibili a case editrici cartacee di una certa rilevanza nel mercato),  anch'essi utilizzati quotidianamente da molte persone. 

Ripeto, non voglio convincere alcuno della mia tesi, e la discussione è sorta nel momento in cui ho chiesto di fugare un dubbio riguardante la traduzione in inglese di una parola a mio avviso assolutamente esistente. Mi è stata contestata l'esistenza e ho risposto, argomentando. Immagino che se c'è una contrarietà, non mancheranno le parole per argomentare delle antitesi e non delle semplici opinioni. 

Per dirla in due parole, che mi sembra più utile e produttivo che argomentare se gli interlocutori non leggono o leggono parzialmente le argomentazioni:
Per sapere come fanno gli inglesi a far brillare il riso mi sono ritrovata a far brillare delle bombe filologiche. 

Buona giornata e buon risotto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

vale_new said:


> Non so, sul mio dizionario cartaceo, piuttosto diffuso direi visto che è quello che normalmente viene consigliato nelle scuole superiori la parola esiste con quel significato come citato più in alto,



Suppongo tu ti riferisca a questa definizione:



vale_new said:


> Da dizionario cartaceo leggo: "Operazione  mediante la quale il riso diviene brillante". Non 'brillato'.



Per completezza, qual è questo dizionario? Ed è la definizione di "brillatura"?



vale_new said:


> Immagino che se c'è una contrarietà, non  mancheranno le parole per argomentare delle antitesi e non delle  semplici opinioni.
> 
> Per dirla in due parole, che mi sembra più utile e produttivo che  argomentare se gli interlocutori non leggono o leggono parzialmente le  argomentazioni:
> Per sapere come fanno gli inglesi a far brillare il riso mi sono ritrovata a far brillare delle bombe filologiche.



Be', non sono _semplici opinioni _se sono sostenute da dizionari e quant'altro , che per quanto mi riguarda fanno testo più dell'uso.
Inoltre nessuno qui si sta tostando, pardon, _scaldando_  
Siamo tutti accomunati dalla passione per la lingua, e se si apre una _discussione_ è per sentire anche cos'hanno da dire gli altri, e non è detto che siano d'accordo con noi


----------



## Necsus

Sì, 'dizionario cartaceo' non può essere certo usato per indicare una fonte autorevole. La definizione citata si può riferire a _brillatura_ come a _brillare_, in effetti non cambia molto. 
Il problema è che per voler seguire l'esempio di chi, abile nel trasformare i cibi, crede di poter operare nello stesso modo sulla lingua, si finisce per cadere in un evidente equivoco. 
Certo che _brillare/brillatura_ vuol dire far diventare un cereale _brillante_ (e a quel punto anche _brillato_), ma l'operazione attraverso cui si arriva a questo non è la cottura in tegame! 
La _brillatura,_ o atto del _brillare_ i cereali, a tutt'oggi rimane questo (dal Gabrielli, ma è detto anche in qualunque altro vocabolario attendibile, in versione cartacea o elettronica):
«Operazione che consiste nel privare i chicchi del riso o di altri cereali dell'involucro, del *brillare* il riso o altri cereali, dando loro un aspetto lucido, *brillante*».


----------



## vale_new

vale_new said:


> Da dizionario cartaceo leggo: "Operazione mediante la quale il riso diviene brillante". Non 'brillato'. Il riso brillato è il riso 'sbiancato'/'bianco' e non integrale, il riso fatto brillare in padella o in pentola è il riso che, dopo essere stato 'scaldato' con l'olio (e il burro per chi lo usa in cottura), diviene 'brillante'.


 
Non so, io non metto in dubbio che esista il riso brillato, che io chiamo anche 'bianco' o sbiancato in opposizione a parboiled e integrale, e ottenuto mediante operazione di brillatura, ma altrettanto non metto in dubbio che il riso, dopo averlo fatto scaldare in padella con l'olio caldo diventa _brillante_ (non _brillato) _e che questa azione si chiama 'far brillare il riso' (o altro cereale) nelle ricette di cucina che descrivono i risotti, piatto tipicamente italiano. Visto e considerato che mi è stata contestata una richiesta per la traduzione di un'espressione comunemente usata nelle ricette italiane per un piatto tipico, sono andata a controllare sul vocabolario cartaceo che non mi fa pensare alla brillatura per sbiancare.

Ora, non sono un'esperta di discussioni, ma non sta a me difendere l'esistenza di 'far brillare', bensì a chi ne contesta l'esistenza in altro forum, dove peraltro ho fornito contesto e sfumature di significato, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## stella_maris_74

vale_new said:


> Ora, non sono un'esperta di discussioni, ma non sta a me difendere l'esistenza di 'far brillare', bensì a chi ne contesta l'esistenza in altro forum, dove peraltro ho fornito contesto e sfumature di significato, o mi sbaglio?



Be', _l'esistenza_ mi sembra accertata. Che alcune persone usino quest'espressione, pure. 

Quel che si discute qui, semmai, è se sia _corretta o meno dal punto di vista della lingua italiana standard_. E dai contributi sin qui portati, sembra proprio di no


----------



## ursu-lab

vale_new said:


> sono andata a controllare sul vocabolario cartaceo che non mi fa pensare alla brillatura per sbiancare.


E perché?
Se hai qualche dubbio con una definizione non troppo approfondita (per non dire vaga), controlla su un altro dizionario con descrizioni più particolareggiate.

Dal Treccani:
*brillare*2 v. tr. [da _brillare_1 col sign. attivo di «rendere brillante»]. – Sottoporre riso o altro cereale o seme *al processo di brillatura:* _b_. _il riso_, _l’orzo_; _b_. _il caffè_. ◆ Part. pass. *brillato*, anche come agg.: _riso brillato_. 



> Da dizionario cartaceo leggo: "Operazione mediante la quale il riso  diviene brillante". Non 'brillato'. Il riso brillato è il riso  'sbiancato'/'bianco' e non integrale, il riso fatto brillare in padella o  in pentola è il riso che, dopo essere stato 'scaldato' con l'olio (e il  burro per chi lo usa in cottura), diviene 'brillante'.


La parte in rosso l'hai aggiunta tu: cioè, è semplicemente una tua deduzione che scarta e rifiuta a priori il rapporto tra brillare e brillatura. Brillante viene semplicemente usato come descrizione del verbo per far capire l'effetto della brillatura, cioè come sinonimo di "lucido". 

Se ancora non sei convinta, dal sito di una nota marca di riso italiano, anzi, *la più* nota:

_Il riso raffinato (detto anche * brillato*) si ottiene dal riso integrale.  Il riso *brillato *ha un valore  nutrizionale inferiore rispetto al riso  integrale perché, con la rimozione del  pericarpo, si perdono anche  sostanze nutritive preziose per il benessere  dell'organismo. La maggior  parte delle persone preferisce, però, il riso * brillato *rispetto al  riso integrale, forse a causa della resistenza alla  cottura che  determina conseguentemente tempi lunghi di preparazione._

E, sempre nello stesso sito, riferito al *verbo della cottura nelle ricette di cucina*, come va dicendo Stella_maris fin dal suo primo post :

_Tritate la cipolla rimasta e fatela rosolare a fuoco lento in una teglia con il burro; aggiungete il riso e fatelo *tostare *per 1 minuto._


----------



## vale_new

Rendere il riso 'brillante', è ben diverso da renderlo 'brillato'. 

Sul mio dizionario cartaceo, ripeto molto diffuso, c'è scritto renderlo 'brillante' e 'brillante' non è né 'brillato', né tantomeno sbiancato. 

Sinceramente non capisco il problema.


----------



## Necsus

Ma hai letto il post #21? Altrimenti è inutile continuare a scriverne. 
Non è il risultato che è diverso, lo è la procedura attraverso cui lo si raggiunge. Il riso viene _brillato_ anche per essere reso _brillante_, ma non in padella! In italiano standard, naturalmente.
E, ripeto, 'molto diffuso' non identifica l'autore di un dizionario, che invece sarebbe decisamente opportuno menzionare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao vale_new,
Da non madrelingua (italiano), mi sembra che "far brillare il riso" sia capibile per tutti quelli che cucinano, anche per gli altri, con un pizzico di buona volontà . Per quanto riguarda la presenza o assenza di questa espressione in vari dizionari , direi che non è importante : se l'uso permane, finirà per essere ammessa, perché in fin fine una lingua viene fatta dai locutori, tutti i locutori, dal più sapiente al più ignaro, e i redattori di vocabolari non fanno altro che registrare parole o significati che prima non erano ritenuti lingua standard . Significa (per me) che, per essere vivente, una lingua deve essere spinta in avanti dai progressisti e "frenata" dai puristi, sempre in cerca di un equilibrio dinamico, ... ed è bene così ! Basta un po' di pazienza ...
Mi hai comunque incuriosito, con il tuo "dizionario cartaceo" del quale mi sembra che tu non voglia fare il nome  .  *Perchè*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Per quanto riguarda la presenza o assenza di questa espressione in vari dizionari , direi che non è importante : se l'uso permane, finirà per essere ammessa



Attenzione e per l'ennesima volta: un conto è coniare una NUOVA espressione, che NON esiste e poi, se diventa d'uso comune, aspettarsi che in futuro possa venire riconosciuta nei dizionari. Questo avviene regolarmente con tutte le nuove voci.
Ben diverso è voler sostenere che un'espressione che ESISTE GIA' nei dizionari ed è già riferita ad un trattamento del riso, voglia dire qualcosa di completamente diverso.

Esempio: FRIGGERE (to fry) - Ha sempre significato "cucinare in olio bollente", termine diciamo culinario. Dopo l'avvento della sedia elettrica, FRIGGERE ha assunto un nuovo significato, *assolutamente non relativo all'arte culinaria*, ovvero uccidere sulla sedia elettrica. 
Come è successo? Immagino che qualcuno si sia inventato la prima volta quel modo di dire, poi col tempo è diventato d'uso comune e poi, quando tale espressione è diventata comprensibile a tutti e usata in maniera equivocabile, è stata aggiunta ai dizionari.
Nessuno ha un problema con un processo del genere.
Succede tutti gli anni ed infatti le nuove edizioni dei dizionari non solo contengono parole nuove, ma anche nuovi significati per termini che esistevano già.
Qui il problema è diverso: "brillare il riso" ESISTE GIA'.
Non è possibile che domani mattina un collionazzo di cuoco si svegli, decida che per lui "cuocere a fuoco lento" d'ora in poi significhi "pelare le patate" e cominci a dire "cuocere a fuoco lento" invece che "pelare le patate".
Quello non è ampliare il significato di un termine. Quello è ignorare il significato di un termine ed avere la pretesa di inventarsene uno nuovo.
"Brillare il riso" non può avere due significati diversi.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il dizionario De Mauro (cartaceo) scrive, alla voce "*brillatura*":

*operazione *a cui vengono sottoposti il riso o altri cereali perché acquistino aspetto *lucente (lucente = brillante  )*.

Quindi la citazione (da dizionario ignoto) di Vale_new si riferisce al termine "brillatura" e non al verbo "brillare": 



> Da dizionario cartaceo leggo: "*Operazione *mediante la quale il riso diviene *brillante*".


Forse è venuto il momento di chiudere la discussione, perché ci mancherebbe altro che adesso venga messo in dubbio pure il significato di "brillatura". Qui non si tratta di buona volontà, come ben hanno scritto Necsus e Paulfromitaly, qui si tratta di *travisare il significato di un termine già esistente* e di volergliene imporre un altro solo perché più banale e meno difficile da capire. 
Non c'è nessuna colpa nel non conoscere il significato reale di brillatura/brillare il riso, si capisce che non tutti siano interessati a conoscere i processi di lavorazione degli alimenti che si mettono in bocca e che si concentrino di più sul soffritto o la cottura al vapore, ma insistere a *ridurre  *il significato di un verbo solo perché molti lo usano in modo "semplice" mi sembra fuori luogo. È, appunto, un impoverimento, non un arricchimento. 
Da una parte ci sarà chi continuerà a dire "riso sbiancato" per dire "riso brillato" e "brillare il riso" per dire "tostare il riso", ma da lì a rivendicare che la prima forma sia corretta o equivalente alla seconda ce ne passa...
Paulfromitaly ha fatto l'esempio di "friggere", io aggiungo quello di "toccare". Pavese usa "toccare la chitarra" per dire "suonare". È come se qualcuno insistesse a dire che "toccare" significa "sfiorare la chitarra con la mano" solo perché non sa che in italiano esiste(va) anche l'accezione di "suonare".


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> Il dizionario De Mauro (cartaceo) scrive, alla voce "*brillatura*":
> 
> *operazione *a cui vengono sottoposti il riso o altri cereali perché acquistino aspetto *lucente (lucente = brillante  )*.
> 
> Quindi la citazione (da dizionario ignoto) di Vale_new si riferisce al termine "brillatura" e non al verbo "brillare":


L'ho già detto, vanamente, pare, nel post di cui sopra. Ma per me non è questione di verbo o sostantivo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> L'ho già detto, vanamente, pare, nel post di cui sopra. Ma per me non è questione di verbo o sostantivo.


Già, nemmeno secondo me.
Il dizionario del resto non può descrivere in cinque righe una definizione di una parola. Questo è il fine dell'enciclopedia, no?
Il Treccani, che è più completo e consultabile gratis online, è piuttosto preciso.

*brillatura* s. f. [der. di _brillare_2].  – Operazione alla quale si sottopongono il riso, *precedentemente  sbramato e lucidato*, o altri cereali o semi d’altre piante, *per  conferire loro un aspetto lucente, mediante impiego di sostanze adatte  (olio di vaselina, paraffina, polvere di carnauba, ecc.). *

Spero che a nessun cuoco salti in testa di tostare il riso con l'olio di vaselina o con la paraffina per fare un risotto ai funghi


----------



## vale_new

> brillare (1) [...] 1 Risplendere di luce viva e tremula [...] brillare (2) [variante di _prillare_] [...] Girare rapidamente [...] brillare (3) [da brillare (1), perché operazione mediante la quale il riso diviene *brillante* [...]] [...] Conferire ai semi di riso [...] un aspetto brillante mediante vari trattamenti


 
Quattro righe, le regole del copyright dovrebbero essere intatte. 

Tratto da Vocabolario della lingua italiana, XII edizione, sottolineatura personale. 

Quello che viene contestato è il trattamento che rende il riso *brillato*, io ho chiesto la traduzione non per la *brillatura*, azione atta a rendere il riso *brillato*, bensì per *far brillare* il riso, azione per renderlo *brillante*. 

E mi è stato contestato che far brillare vuol dire sottoporre a brillatura per rendere il riso brillato e non semplicemente rendere brillante facendo girare il riso in padella con olio e condimenti vari prima di aggiungere vino, brodo o acqua, procedimento tipico della preparazione del risotto italiano. 

A questo punto potrei contestare che brillare un ordigno sia un falso ideologico in quanto far brillare si riferisce solamente al procedimento di brillatura per ottenere riso brillato


----------



## marco.cur

La preparazione dei cibi e il trattamento delle derrate alimentari appartendgono al medesimo settore, appunto il settore alimentare.

Nell'ambito di uno stessa disciplina i termini specialistici assumono un significato univoco.Se dico che faccio brillare una bomba, nessuno penserebbe che la devo lucidare per renderla brillante.

Detto questo, se proprio sei convinta, vuol dire che è così come dici, e non se ne parla più.


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo, non tutti i termini specialistici di una determinata scienza o mestiere si trovano sui dizionari.


----------



## Necsus

Per quanto mi riguarda, sicuramente non se ne parla più, direi. Ormai chiunque dovrebbe aver capito il punto. 
Però, vale_new, personalmente gradirei molto che si evitasse di prendersi gioco dei partecipanti al forum: gli strumenti linguistici in questione sono tutti _'Vocabolario della lingua italiana'_, quello che cambia è l'autore, e tu continui a non indicarlo nonostante i ripetuti inviti. Inoltre la definizione che riporti conta quasi più omissis che parole, diventando così priva di ogni valore.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me vale ha ragione, perché se in molti ricettari e libri di cucina è usato, qualche ragione ci deve essere.
Ad esempio, potrebbe essere perché il riso messo in padella con l'olio "scoppietta" o "scintilla tremolando", quindi potrebbe benissimo essere questa l'accezione del verbo brillare cui fanno riferimento i libri di cucina, oppure questo uso potrebbe essere dovuto anche al fatto che il riso viene fatto "girare, roteare velocissimamente", oppure ancora perché con quella operazione vengono fatte tutte queste cose insieme (il riso scoppietta, gira velocemente e viene reso brillante), per cui i cuochi hano pensato di trovare un verbo che rappresentasse tutto questo.

Del resto, se si esamina il Tommaseo online, si vede che tutti questi significati (compreso quello di far esplodere un ordigno) si trovano in "brillare1", mentre invece il significato di "togliere la spoglia ai cereali" è messo in una voce a parte che io chiamo "brillare2".


----------



## catrafuse

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me vale ha ragione, perché se in molti ricettari e libri di cucina è usato, qualche ragione ci deve essere.



Secondo me è esagerato affermare che in *molti* ricettari e libri di cucina  si usa il verbo brillare in questo modo assolutamente improprio.


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora diciamo *in più di uno*


----------



## marco.cur

Un cuoco che si rispetti deve conoscere bene la materia prima che cucina, per cui non userebbe mai lo stsso termine con due accezioni diverse, per il motivo che ho spiegato prima, cioé che ogni termine deve avere un significato univoco nel'ambito della stessa disciplina.



infinite sadness said:


> Allora diciamo *in più di uno*



Puoi citarne almeno un libro di cucina (vero, di un cuoco accreditato) che lo usa a quel modo?


----------



## vale_new

marcocur, tra un po' si vedono i graffietti sugli specchi. Non ho ancora letto una, dico una, obiezione argomentata a quanto scritto dopo che era stato chiuso il thread italiano-inglese per contestazioni a mio avviso infondate sull'esistenza della parola. 
Ti faccio rispettosamente notare che il problema per me, e per la gran quantità di persone che continua ad utilizzare il verbo in quel modo non c'è proprio, eventualmente c'è per chi contesta, e dovrebbe argomentare, visto e considerato che tutta la discussione è nata a causa di un poco produttivo attacco in altro forum. Ti faccio anche rispettosamente notare che il settore agroalimentare con relativa filiera di produzione è ben diverso dal settore eno-gastronomico, con relativo settore economico e lavorativo di riferimento. Sono due mondi e due settori, seppur accomunabili all'apparenza, molto differenti tra loro nella sostanza e nella realtà, ma certamente di questo sei più che a conoscenza visto e considerato che dai giudizi tanto trancianti sulle discussioni e le richieste degli altri. 

PS ma tu di professione fai il cuoco e ce l'hai con altri cuochi che utilizzano quell'espressione?


----------



## stella_maris_74

vale_new said:


> Non ho ancora letto una, dico una, obiezione argomentata a quanto scritto dopo che era stato chiuso il thread italiano-inglese per contestazioni a mio avviso infondate sull'esistenza della parola.



Bisognerebbe sapere cosa intendi tu per "obiezioni argomentate": a me sembra che di argomentazioni ne siano state espresse a sufficienza, anche se ne sarebbe bastata una sola: i vari dizionari citati _con nome e cognome_.
Hai posto alla comunità del forum la domanda: è corretta secondo voi quest'espressione, che pure si usa?. Il forum, dizionari alla mano, ti ha per la gran parte risposto che no, _corretta _non è anche se qualcuno la usa. Direi che basta così 

Sei libera, come altri, di continuare a usare l'espressione che preferisci (come quelli a cui piace tanto dire "piuttosto che" a sproposito), ma non diventa corretta [= codificata come italiano standard] solo perché piace tanto a te, né ad altri 10 o 100 cuochi di varia caratura, forse molto esperti in cucina ma decisamente molto meno in linguistica.

Mi sembra inoltre che anche il termine "attacco" sia usato nei tuoi post un po' _berlusconianamente _(mi contraddici = mi stai attaccando), ma su questo direi che è meglio glissare


----------



## infinite sadness

marco.cur said:


> Un cuoco che si rispetti deve conoscere bene la materia prima che cucina, per cui non userebbe mai lo stsso termine con due accezioni diverse, per il motivo che ho spiegato prima, cioé che ogni termine deve avere un significato univoco nel'ambito della stessa disciplina.
> 
> 
> 
> Puoi citarne almeno un libro di cucina (vero, di un cuoco accreditato) che lo usa a quel modo?


La cucina e l'agricoltura non sono la medesima scienza, quindi mi sembra normale che l'agronomo usi "brillare" nel senso n. 2 e il cuoco "brillare" nel senso n. 1.


----------



## marco.cur

infinite sadness said:


> La cucina e l'agricoltura non sono la medesima scienza


Il trattamento del riso non fa parte dell'agronomia, che ne studia la coltivazione.
Se cerchi su google libri troverai molti riferimenti al riso brillato. Un cuoco deve conoscere per forza la materia prima che cucina.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io non sono un esperto di termini tecnici in cucina, però non ho motivo per non fidarmi di vale-new. 
Ad ogni modo, per sapere se vale è affidabile o meno, avrei una proposta che taglia la testa al toro: vale ci invita tutti a pranzo a casa sua, e se il suo risotto riscuote successo vorrà dire che aveva ragione lei.


----------



## vale_new

stella_maris_74 said:


> Bisognerebbe sapere cosa intendi tu per "obiezioni argomentate": a me sembra che di argomentazioni ne siano state espresse a sufficienza, anche se ne sarebbe bastata una sola: i vari dizionari citati _con nome e cognome_.
> Hai posto alla comunità del forum la domanda: è corretta secondo voi quest'espressione, che pure si usa?. Il forum, dizionari alla mano, ti ha per la gran parte risposto che no, _corretta _non è anche se qualcuno la usa. Direi che basta così
> 
> 
> Sei libera, come altri, di continuare a usare l'espressione che preferisci (come quelli a cui piace tanto dire "piuttosto che" a sproposito), ma non diventa corretta [= codificata come italiano standard] solo perché piace tanto a te, né ad altri 10 o 100 cuochi di varia caratura, forse molto esperti in cucina ma decisamente molto meno in linguistica.
> 
> Mi sembra inoltre che anche il termine "attacco" sia usato nei tuoi post un po' _berlusconianamente _(mi contraddici = mi stai attaccando), ma su questo direi che è meglio glissare


 
Ecco, io non ho posto al forum una domanda sull'esistenza di un'espresione. Ho chiesto al forum italiano-inglese in che modo tradurlo, ci sono state obiezioni sull'esistenza dell'espressione italiana e il thread è stato chiuso alla discussione per qualche tempo dal Mod, a quel punto ho aperto la discussione nel forum italiano ma a me non interessa sapere chi la ritiene corretta e chi no, bensì in che modo si può tradurre in inglese..... visto e considerato che è un'espressione che ha suscitato una tale discussione, ho pensato di porre all'attenzione del forum italiano, certa che sarebbe stata utile ad altre persone nel tempo. 

_Finora non ho avuto alcuna contrapposizione effettiva, in altre parole, non è stato dimostrato quanto mi si contesta: io sostengo che esiste il* riso brillato* e il *riso brillante* e che con la *brillatura* si ottiene *riso brillato*, mentre* facendolo brillare in padella o in pentola* si ottiene il *riso brillante*. _

Mi sembra che di mani per scrivere ve ne fossero parecchie, e di questo sono piuttosto felice, di dizionari alla mano ve ne fossero piuttosto di meno, se ancora non si è capito su quale dizionario ho guardato prima ancora di porre la domanda nel forum italiano.... 

Per quanto riguarda il berlusconismo, che dire, non esprimo le mie considerazioni politiche in un forum linguistico, ma considerando le preferenze che ottiene alle urne dovrei essere in assoluta maggioranza in questo forum, e non mi pare.  



infinite sadness said:


> La cucina e l'agricoltura non sono la medesima scienza, quindi mi sembra normale che l'agronomo usi "brillare" nel senso n. 2 e il cuoco "brillare" nel senso n. 1.


 
L'industria agroalimentare si occupa dei processi fino a che i prodotti arrivano negli scaffali dei locali adibiti alla ristorazione, domestica o commerciale. La scienza e l'economia gastronomica e culinaria si occupano del cibo dallo scaffale al piatto in tavola. Anche se in alcuni casi questo processo si unifica per esigenze varie, di gusto, di qualità, etc. 



infinite sadness said:


> Io non sono un esperto di termini tecnici in cucina, però non ho motivo per non fidarmi di vale-new.
> Ad ogni modo, per sapere se vale è affidabile o meno, avrei una proposta che taglia la testa al toro: vale ci invita tutti a pranzo a casa sua, e se il suo risotto riscuote successo vorrà dire che aveva ragione lei.


 
 E lo sapevo che si andava a parare lì!!!!!    

Comunque leggo soltanto qualche ricetta di cucina qui e là, quelle di risotti, cereali e verdure in particolare per esigenze alimentari. E' proprio per questo che ho trovato varie volte l'espressione e continuo a non nutrire neanche il minimo dubbio sulla sua esistenza, non l'avrei neanche se Artusi in persona mi venisse a contestare....


----------



## marco.cur

vale_new said:


> ...  ma a me non interessa sapere chi la ritiene corretta e chi no, bensì in che modo si può tradurre in inglese..... visto e considerato che è un'espressione che ha suscitato una tale discussione, ho pensato di porre all'attenzione del forum italiano, certa che sarebbe stata utile ad altre persone nel tempo.



Quindi non volevi stimolare la discussione, volevi solo renderci edotti. Allora grazie, ho imparato una cosa in più.

Ciao,
    Marco


----------



## ursu-lab

Visto che finora *non è stato citato* *nemmeno un libro di ricette stampato e pubblicato* che usi il verbo brillare con quel significato, do per l'ennesima - e ultima - volta il mio contributo.

*Libri *di ricette e verbi utilizzati coi risotti:
Cucina Italia (ed. Universo): bagnare, unire/versare (al/nel brodo/soffritto/ecc), *rosolare* (ripetuto più volte), ecc. Non c'è traccia del verbo "brillare" in una ventina di ricette.
Il Buongustaio, RF editore: rosolare, aggiungere, unire, buttare dentro, ecc. Non c'è traccia del verbo "brillare" in altrettante ricette.
Oggi cucini tu, RAI ERI: una (1) sola ricetta di risotto: "aggiungere il riso e farlo *tostare*".

Il verbo "brillare" non c'è perché, naturalmente, il verbo "brillare"* in cucina *non significa niente di simile, né col riso né con la cipolla.
E non ce n'è mai stato bisogno, visto che di verbi adatti ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Ennesima conferma che si tratta di uno strafalcione da parte di chi *ignora *il significato della brillatura del riso e che, cito Paulfromitaly, vuol fare "lo splendido" usando un termine a sproposito.



> di dizionari alla mano ve ne fossero piuttosto di meno, se ancora non si è capito su quale dizionario ho guardato


Non sapevo che fossimo qui per giocare agli indovinelli... Noi li abbiamo citati in modo preciso, cartacei e online, tu hai fatto un* taglia-incolla *da un dizionario sconosciuto con le informazioni che ti facevano più comodo. 

Mi sembra che di argomentazioni attendibili (e non prese da chat o forum), come ha già commentato Stella_maris, ne abbiamo apportate anche troppe. Nessuno ha manipolato e arrangiato alla bell'e meglio le definizioni dei dizionari per farne risultare un significato *diverso da quello reale.*



> non l'avrei neanche se Artusi in persona mi venisse a contestare....


 Ah no? Mi cascano le braccia... Quindi non ti interessa, nell'ordine, 1) il parere di chi si occupa di linguistica (forum WR e lessicografi dei dizionari); 2) il parere degli esperti di riso (vd. spiegazioni del trattamento del riso e sito della maggiore azienda italiana); 3) il parere degli esperti di cucina sufficientemente alfabetizzati e in grado di saper scrivere un libro.

A questo punto, mi chiedo che senso abbia chiedere delucidazioni in un *forum di linguistica *se si parte già dal presupposto che siano più attendibili le conoscenze linguistiche tratte dai forum e dalle chat delle massaie... E non voglio offendere nessuno, sia chiaro. Abbiamo tutti una casalinga in famiglia. 



> Evidentemente un'espressione per me assolutamente di uso comune, tra  l'altro letta nelle ricette di cucina [in internet, non certo su *libri *di ricette], non è di uso così tanto comune.
> Qualche suggerimento?



In realtà tu non hai chiesto un'opinione o un suggerimento nel forum (anche se è questo lo scopo) ma volevi solo una conferma alla tua ipotesi per ritornare in quel thread e dire "visto che avevo ragione io?"...

Sì, anche a me sembra di partecipare a una discussione sull'uso delirante di "piuttosto che" a sproposito.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dal dizionario Zanichelli (non credo sia vietato farne il nome ):

*brillàre *(3)
[da brillare (1), perché operazione mediante la quale il riso diviene brillante ☼ av. 1597]
*v. tr.*
● *Conferire ai semi di riso, orzo, miglio* e sim. un aspetto brillante *mediante vari trattamenti*.


Sarebbe interessante scoprire perché nella precedente citazione era stato omesso *"orzo, miglio e sim."*...


*Ovvero,** vd. brillatura.*
(sempre dallo Zanichelli)

s. f.
● Operazione del *brillare i cereali* *e spec. il riso.*


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici,
mi sembra che ormai la discussione si sia arenata su un punto morto.
Non ha senso cercare di "convincere" chi ha già deciso a priori per conto suo e non sta a porsi il dubbio di essere in errore neanche davanti all'evidenza.
Tantomeno ha senso continuare a ripetere cose già dette in altri post.

Grazie a tutti


----------

